# 2 Puppies at the same time?



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm trying to decide if getting 2 puppies (one is a 3-month-old standard poodle, the other is a 2-month-old golden retriever) at the same time would be the best thing to do. I work 4 days a week and would make trips home at lunch to see about the puppy/puppies on those days. Currently have Rebel (under my picture) and Tiger, my 17-year-old tabby cat. 

What are the plusses and minuses of raising 2 puppies at the same time?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I have had 2 pups at once...3 times! LOL!! First I had Tynkers and a friends Boston/Jack mix they were both the same age and size, she was out of the country when we got him for her and I had them for a month, it was not really that bad for me, just keep them on the same schedual and it is usually pretty easy. The second time was a standard pup, she was 7 months though, and a 2 month old Toy poodle, that was harder, since the schedual could not really be the same because of the size differance, one had to eat more often, go out more often ect, and the 3rd time was 2 toys same age and size and it was just as easy as the first set. I have twin skin kids though so 2 at a time is something I am used to LMAO!!!! I would say since you work so close and they are about the same size it would be fairly easy, you just have to keep BOTH eyes on them at all times till they are out of the puppy stage of eating EVERYTHING that fits in their mouths LOL! It all just depends on how much time you have, I am a stay at home mom, so I had all day to work with them sounds like you have alot of time too but not as much.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am raising two puppies at the same time and it is going well. They are great company for each other; especially when it comes to getting excess energy out playing together. I am home most of the time too/ which makes it easier for me too.
_


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I dunno about two at once, will definitely
be harder. I just recently got a three month old black toy male and we are going through what is called "Puppy Hell" right now....he loves to rip up paper, go potty on the carpet, but he is also a
joy at the same time. Personally I don't think I could go about raising two puppies at once, but that is just me.

I will let you decide!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

mercymoon said:


> I dunno about two at once, will definitely
> be harder. I just recently got a three month old black toy male and we are going through what is called "Puppy Hell" right now....he loves to rip up paper, go potty on the carpet, but he is also a
> joy at the same time. Personally I don't think I could go about raising two puppies at once, but that is just me.
> 
> I will let you decide!


MM have you ever tried to beel train your little guys? It is really easy and alot less stressful then having to clean up messes all the time.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Can't say I have, I have tried paper training but Cashm just likes to rip it to shreds...time to try another alternative!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

mercymoon said:


> Can't say I have, I have tried paper training but Cashm just likes to rip it to shreds...time to try another alternative!


I trained mine by letting out whenever they were near it and rang it even if they did not really need out, I would just say go outside and open the door, only took about a week for them to grasp it. You reward as well after they go out. I have also taught Tynk to pee on command lol! She is one smart cookie!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I've never raised two puppies at once but here are some things I've heard re: pros and cons.

Pros:
- they have a buddy to play with, so they tire themselves out faster
- 2x the puppy breath
- 2x the puppy bellies
- 2x the puppy cuteness

Cons:
- they bond with each other more than you
- 2x the training
- 2x the food cost
- 2x the vet bills
- 2x the mess
- 2x the puppy crazies

Personally, I like to enjoy my puppies one at a time. I also like to leave room in my house to add another puppy/dog down the road. Getting two puppies at the same time when you already have Rebel (who is pretty young too I think), gives you a rather full house for the next 10+ years. 
If you think you can afford 3 dogs, have enough time for 3 dogs, and want three dogs, then go for it I guess.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

You're right about that Locket. I got two std poos at the same time 8 years ago. I prefer to at least spread them by a minimum of a year. That way we get them involved with all the training and puppy socialization without each other to depend upon. More independant and into their owners that way. Got six now, 4 standards and 2 toys. 12 yr, 8 yr, 8 yr, & 7 mo std. and 3 yr & 2yr toys.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

That makes sense. I really want to enjoy them individually--just hate that they are both available at the same time. I've already met and played with the poodle puppy, and I am in love. I haven't seen the GR puppy in person, just photos, so it is a little easier to be objective with her. Rebel is 2 1/2 and would readily accept a new playmate. He tries to get Tiger to play with him, but Tiger doesn't want anything to do with Rebel. 

The Stars--How do you do it with six? When Rebel and I were out walking this morning, I tried to imagine walking with 3 at a time!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Mandy and Casey are 3 months apart but worlds apart in age really.
Mandy was very easy puppy and Casey to so long to house train.
Just last night he ate the carpet I gave him to lie on.
He still chews anything if given a chance.
Casey is very puppyish now still and Mandy I can trust for most things though she will grab some paper or whatever if it is in her face.
She really is no longer crate just put in her room. He is crated and realy have no doubt if not he would piddle. Not sure he is trained or I am managing him LOL


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

You're right locket, they do bond to eachother rather than you. Trainers call it sibling sndryome. Thats the real issue actualy not so much keeping and caring for two at a time. I would seriously question a breeder who would sell you a puppy KNOWING you were getting a second at the same time or knowing you already had one. 

Any decent trainer will tell you it's better to wait several months at least between puppies and getting two at a time is a recipe for disater in 99% of cases. 
What you normaly see is one puppy become "the leader" and he/she tends to be more bold and outgoing. The second puppy becomes the opposite and is often shy, skittish, and prone to agression issues. If I had a nickel for every family that had made this mistake and then come to me for training to "fix it" I'd never have to work again. 

All that said, it can be done. It isn't easy though and you have to be prepared in my opinion to face up to the fact that you very well may end up rehoming a dog with behavior issues that are 100% your fault. I dont mean that in a harsh way, though it may sound that way. So long as you grasp that concept and can take steps to maintain the puppies seperately meaning, seperate crates, seperate feeding, seperate sleeping, seperate walks, seperate play time... see the theme?? They have to understand that they are seperate individuals not joined at the hip. They can play together but only under supervision and for short periods of time. This is the case for at least the first year for the responsible owner. 

Even with all that I see it all the time, people who know better, getting or keeping two puppies at a time. One never really reaches his/her full potential and it's sad to think of it that way.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Thankfully the 3 months must have made some difference since though they enjoy being together to play they have different personalities. Both able to be out and about alone.
Both able to make decisions on what to do with themselves. I always have crated seperatly and taken only one of them out different times for different reasons.


I can see what WP is saying though. I would not do it again for sure.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I don't walk that many at a time. Also, we have structured and unstructured play time. Structured playtime consists of manners and taking turns at catching the ball or squeek toy. Name is called and it's their turn to get it. Then unstructured, which is throwing the ball or toy and letting them go get it, never in the same direction or the same manner, hi low & sideways. The three oldest are great with this and the youngest is getting to know the drill. Walking is a training tool, one or two at the tops gets to go on the walk and it is typically geared for the younger ones for socilization in the neighborhood and to do a bit of off property show/obedience training. (we have a 6 acre lot and everyone in the neighborhood has big lots.) The toys get their playtime seperate when someone is out with the big dogs the little dogs get to "go wild" inside. They run and chase each other without fear of being chased down by the big kids. They play tug and wrestle and pounce each other. We used to go out for potty breaks in two groups 3 Big older kids and 3 small/younger kids. Now it's out with the youngest standard and toy first, and Daddy lets the others out to come see me at the edge of the woods. We all go potty in the woods and play on the grass. Only four of the six get crated. The two oldest girls are left out. Although in the past they had their turn in the crates. It's like having a mini daycare. LOL


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

I am training two puppies at once now...and after reading some warning articles, I am quite wary. I put them in separate crates at night and started putting them in separate playpens. Is that necessary? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My two are 6 months apart, and had the older one solidly trained before the younger arrived, so it worked out nicely - but, to be honest, they don't have quite the level of bond with me as my eldest, whom I had for 2 years by herself, did. 
I'm waiting for a new puppy now, and while I will appreciate her older sister's help teaching her house manners, I plan to spend a LOT of time doing separate activities with just her, so that she will become the kind of dog that I want her to be. So, unless you can spend a lot of time with your pups individually, I would not recommend it...


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness! You guys are so brave! The thought of having to deal with two poodle puppies like Ralph was....makes me want to run for the hills! When Ralph was a puppy (granted, he is on the high end, extreme level of POodle energy) I felt as though he occupied every. single. minute. of my day.:afraid: I can't see how I would have done it with two! Those who can? To you I tip my hat!:congrats::first:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would never sell two puppies from one litter to the same person! I tell them to call me in 1 1/2 years and I'd be happy to sell them a second one then. I want the people who get our pups to smile when they think of me, not curse me, and in most cases, that is exactly what would happen.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think one puppy at a time is better if you want a better bond. It's also a lot easier to train one at a time as each puppy will learn at a different pace and being able to concentrate on only one makes a much better trained dog IMO! I've done it both ways and I've always had better luck when I waited 6mths-1yr between pups!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'd sooner kill myself! :afraid:

And I'm a seasoned dog trainer. lol

No, seriously, I think one at a time is best. It's hard enough to keep a distractible puppy's attention when you need it. I think the potential for a strong bond is better when you don't have to share your puppy with another puppy. It's a little different with adult dogs already in the house than two uncivilized juvenile delinquents. 

I waited two years between the two I have now. And that was close enough for me. The other thing I'm facing (not that it necessarily works out this way) is losing them both within a pretty short time of each other. 

I know people do it and it can work out. But I'd recommend stacking the odds in your favor and giving your all to your new puppy and watch that bond develop when your puppy looks to no one but you for guidance and love. Then add another when he's mature. It's like making a kid wait for his driver's license.:act-up:

And yes, I've never heard of a reputable breeder selling someone two puppies at one time.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

OLD THREAD ALERT!!!







Hahaha!!:aetsch: this thread is 4 years old


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Are you kidding me????????LOLOLOL! 

I always forget to check.:jaw: Oh well, I guess if someone else is wondering....they got an earful anyhow.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It was resuscitated by a new member who got two unrelated pups of similar age before reading the advice against it - so needs help in raising them successfully. I think they have accepted it is going to be hard work!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

This is an awesome thread! If we had 2 Murphies at the same time it would have been easy peasy. But I couldn't imagine having 2 pups at once. Puppy class would be difficult. Perhaps having to train separately. Unless you have someone else to do equal training with the other pup. I am the trainer in the house. I train my dog, my kids and my DH. Lol. JK about the later 2. (Not really) :bump2: 

It would be fun for them to play and get into trouble together and I totally love the thought of the 2 puppy breaths and 2 bellies. Lol

But the overall thought of 2 at once makes me say.....OMG NO! BUT that's just me. But of course when I was expecting my second boy, my MD thought I was having twins and I thought the same thing then OMG! NOOOO! Lol

Good luck!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh snap old thread? Ack lol. Have a great day everyone!


----------

